# Singing Mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Little article I found describing how male mice sing to their women 

http://newswatch.nationalgeographic.com/2012/01/26/weird-wild-male-mice-have-singing-voices/


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My mousies sing to me; of course it's mostly the boys. Since they are the most friendly and outgoing, I tend to handle them for longer periods of time. I can feel them vibrating in my hand, and I always knew they were commenting on something. They feel like they are purring, and when I hold them up to my ears I can hear very faint faint pitched notes. I'm glad to hear they are telling me something, even it's it's essentially just, "I love the smell of the female you handled before you picked me up." or "I love you because you are going to give me a treat."

Maybe I'm fooling myself, but I think they love me.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Cool link, its too bad they don't have an example that's been lowered for us to hear. I'd like to know what they sound like.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

That's so cool.

Actually, I have some software that might be able to do that. I can see if it works if you guys want.
I never thought of using it for that purpose, could be fun.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Really!? That would be super neat!


----------



## clair (Jan 21, 2012)

When I pick Bluebell up sometimes she does exactly what you are saying vibrates in my hand. None of my others do it, I must admit I wondered if she was scared. When she next does it I will hold her to my ear and see if I can hear anything. I think that is really lovely.


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

Is that what it is? One of my boys does shakes when he's being held. It always struck me as odd as he's the one who likes being handled.


----------

